# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Março 2010



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2010 às 00:01)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Hazores (1 Mar 2010 às 10:24)

bom dia,

acabei de ouvir na rádio, que sobre a ilha de são miguel está uma enorme tempestade, que o nordeste está isolado devido a deslocações de terras, e houve uma dessas deslocações que apanhou um autocarro.
neste momento segundo a rádio o grupo oriental encontra-se sobre alerta laranja


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mar 2010 às 11:00)

Ponta Delgada, 01 mar (Lusa) - O autocarro que terá sido arrastado por uma derrocada de terras no Nordeste, S. Miguel, transporta alunos da Escola Básica e Secundária desta localidade, confirmou à Lusa fonte do estabelecimento escolar. O autocarro realiza diariamente este trajeto, mas a fonte não especificou quantos alunos e professores é que transportava na altura do acidente, que ocorreu entre Algarvia e Feiteira.
"O autocarro terá sido arrastado por uma derrocada", afirmou à Lusa o presidente da Câmara do Nordeste, João Carlos Carreiro, que também não adiantou mais pormenores.

Imagem de Satélite às 10h15


----------



## Rog (1 Mar 2010 às 11:14)

Grupo Oriental em Aviso Vermelho, valores de precipitação muito elevados


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mar 2010 às 11:36)

Em Ponta Delgada deve ter acumulado quase 100 mm de precipitação desde as zero horas de hoje, segundo o gráfico de observação do IM.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Mar 2010 às 11:40)

Bom dia!

Grande temporal se abate neste momento pela ilha de S. Miguel, chuvas fortes e ventos fortes. Aqui pela Lagoa, pequenas derrocadas entre a Lagoa e Ribeira Chã. A situação mais grave é no Nordeste, onde infelizmente já há a lamentar 3 mortos , sendo 2 deles crianças. O dia também está frio á 9h registava 8,6ºC 
Espero que o nosso amigo S. Miguel Azores se encontre bem, pois ele está para os lados do Nordeste


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mar 2010 às 11:59)

Ponta Delgada, 01 mar (Lusa) - O autocarro que terá sido arrastado por uma derrocada de terras no Nordeste, S. Miguel, transporta alunos da Escola Básica e Secundária desta localidade, confirmou à Lusa fonte do estabelecimento escolar.
O autocarro realiza diariamente este trajeto, mas a fonte não especificou quantos alunos e professores é que transportava na altura do acidente, que ocorreu entre Algarvia e Feiteira. "O autocarro terá sido arrastado por uma derrocada", afirmou à Lusa o presidente da Câmara do Nordeste, João Carlos Carreiro, que também não adiantou mais pormenores.

RTP Notícias

Ponta Delgada, 01 mar (Lusa) - O Centro de Saúde do Nordeste confirmou a entrada de dois feridos provocados pelo acidente com um autocarro que terá sido arrastado por uma derrocada neste concelho da ilha de S. Miguel, Açores. Uma fonte desta unidade de saúde revelou que "entrou uma criança com hipotermia e outra com fratura", que não especificou.
A fonte acrescentou ainda "vai sair para o local uma equipa médica".

RTP Notícias

Os dados apurados no local são de 2 feridos e 2 desaparecidos (motorista do autocarro e filho).


----------



## AnDré (1 Mar 2010 às 12:07)

Gerofil disse:


> Em Ponta Delgada deve ter acumulado quase 100 mm de precipitação desde as zero horas de hoje, segundo o gráfico de observação do IM.



Precipitação acumulada nas últimas horas nas duas EMAs de São Miguel.


----------



## Hazores (1 Mar 2010 às 12:20)

bom dia,

nesta altura de informação e contra-informação a protecção civil ainda não confirmou as mortes anunciadas.

deixo aqui a noticia da antena 1 açores

 A Protecção Civil dos Açores não confirmou ainda a existência de mortos, devido ao mau tempo no Nordeste, ilha de São Miguel e às 10h30 (hora local) dá como desaparecidas 2 pessoas e dois feridos.


Embora se temesse pela vida de 3 ocupantes do autocarro que viajava para o Nordeste, a Protecção Civil dos Açores refere que estão duas pessoas desaparecidas e outras duas internadas em unidades hospitalares, uma delas com uma perna partida e a outra com hipotermia.

A informação inicialmente avançada pela Protecção Civil dos Açores era de 3 vítimas mortais e 2 feridos.

Às 10h30, o Presidente da Protecção Civil, Tenente-Coronel António Cunha, afirmou à Antena 1 / Açores que, na realidade, "se tratam de 2 desaparecidos e de 2 feridos".

O autocarro - segundo António Cunha - "foi arrastado por um aluvião para uma ladeira e, o local onde se encontra está a 20 metros, em descida, entre árvores e chuva, o que torna o acesso muito difícil e as comunicações também".

Notícia: Antena 1/Açores


----------



## mcpa (1 Mar 2010 às 12:46)

isto tá muito mau


----------



## Hazores (1 Mar 2010 às 12:49)

por aqui caiu um aguaceiro forte, com muito granizo à mistura...
mas nada de grave!


----------



## Goncabm (1 Mar 2010 às 12:52)

Neste momento o tempo parece estar a abrir em Ponta Delgada.
O céu está um pouco mais claro e a chuva já se faz sentir com pouca intensidade, no entanto, o vento com fortes rajadas e o frio continuam.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mar 2010 às 12:57)

*Escolas inundadas em Ponta Delgada*

Algumas valências da escola Mãe de Deus, em Ponta Delgada, encontram-se inundadas devido às fortes chuvas que assolam a ilha de S. Miguel, desde esta madrugada. Neste momento, os responsáveis pelo estabelecimento aguardam ordens do Conselho Executivo no sentido de saberem se fecham, ou não, a escola. Segundo informações recolhidas no local, os alunos encontram-se todos juntos num dos espaços que não se encontra inundado, enquanto os professores reunidos na sala de professores.
Existem ainda outras escolas em toda a ilha que estão a pedir aos pais que levem as crianças para casa, que se apresentam muito molhadas.

Jornal Diário


----------



## Goncabm (1 Mar 2010 às 12:58)

Esta é a ultima informação noticiada pela RTP Açores.

O presidente da protecção civil dos Açores afirma que há dois desaparecidos e dois feridos no acidente com o autocarro que caiu numa ravina, em S. Miguel, por causa duma enxurrada.

António Cunha diz que, inicialmente, chegaram ao serviço informações que apontavam para a existência de três mortos.
Publicado: 2010-03-01 12:52:03


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Mar 2010 às 13:29)

O mau tempo continua, vento, frio e chuva.

Á pouco Ponta Delgada estava com 8,7ºC e o Nordeste com 7,8ºC. Quase que aposto que no Pico da Vara deve estar a cair qualquer coisa, nem que seja água neve com a temperatura que está ao nivel do mar. Infelizmente nao existe nenhuma estação no alto dessa montanha.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (1 Mar 2010 às 14:53)

Olá amigos! Sobrevivi ao temporal lol  
Por aqui foi um inferno toda a noite. A minha casa e porque se situa numa rua íngreme apanhou as aguas todas que vinham do Planalto dos Graminhais e fiquei com a sala, quartos e cozinha completamente encharcado de água que entrou pela porta.

Tenho a confirmação de um colega que durante uma hora choveu no Nordeste perto 90mm. Uma derrocada arrastou um autocarro escolar estando até ao momento 2 desaparecidos.
As estradas daqui de cima só se vê água e mais água a saltarem dos pastos e das montanhas... 
Pensei que ia ficar com curto circuito em casa mas graças a Deus a água não chegou ao contador da luz.
Neste momento céu encoberto
vento forte
aguaceiros
temperatura máxima de: 8:C


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Mar 2010 às 15:00)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Olá amigos! Sobrevivi ao temporal lol
> Por aqui foi um inferno toda a noite. A minha casa e porque se situa numa rua íngreme apanhou as aguas todas que vinham do Planalto dos Graminhais e fiquei com a sala, quartos e cozinha completamente encharcado de água que entrou pela porta.
> 
> Tenho a confirmação de um colega que durante uma hora choveu no Nordeste perto 90mm. Uma derrocada arrastou um autocarro escolar estando até ao momento 2 desaparecidos.
> ...



Ainda bem que estás bem amigo! Com o frio que está aí na vila, á pouco 7,7ºC há alguma informação se nevou ou se tem estado a nevar lá em cima no Pico da Vara?!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (1 Mar 2010 às 15:57)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Ainda bem que estás bem amigo! Com o frio que está aí na vila, á pouco 7,7ºC há alguma informação se nevou ou se tem estado a nevar lá em cima no Pico da Vara?!



Olha Miguel se tem estado a nevar eu não sei porque aqui só se falae e vê chuva a toda a hora, mas penso que com as chuvas torrenciais da noite passada a neve ter derretido.

A chuva cai fria mas se está a nevar lá daqui não se vê porque a montanha está repleta de nuvens.

Isso aqui tá um caos nem imaginas amigo. Tenho a casa toda inundada de água  Perdi algumas coisas até..

Tive de sair mais cedo do trabalho por causa disso...

Chuva e vento por aqui com uma máxima de 8.9C


----------



## AnDré (1 Mar 2010 às 16:02)

A estação de Ponta Delgada / Nordela Acores (Latitude: 37-44N    Longitude: 025-42W    Altitude: 71 m), acumulou das 12h de ontem às 12h de hoje 95mm e teve uma rajada máxima de 100,9km/h.

O aeroporto, das 0h às 14h30, acumulou 72mm e teve uma rajada máxima de 91km/h.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Mar 2010 às 16:12)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Olha Miguel se tem estado a nevar eu não sei porque aqui só se falae e vê chuva a toda a hora, mas penso que com as chuvas torrenciais da noite passada a neve ter derretido.
> 
> A chuva cai fria mas se está a nevar lá daqui não se vê porque a montanha está repleta de nuvens.
> 
> ...




Isso é que é pior!  Lamento os danos que tenhas tido. Na minha casa também choveu alguma coisa pela manhã, devo ter alguma telha quebrada.


----------



## Sunderlandz (1 Mar 2010 às 17:55)

Boa Tarde
Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento moderado.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *16.9ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *66%*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1005 hpa*
Vento -  *moderado 36.4 km/h SSE *
Precipitação -  * 00 mm*


----------



## Knyght (1 Mar 2010 às 17:55)

Começa a chover com alguma intensidade no Funchal espero que o Mau Tempo que vem a rodar dos Azores para a Madeira perca a sua intensidade.

A minha força para o Povo de São Miguel, infelizmente com 100mm em 24h já há destroço (nós tivemos mais 30% disso só numa das horas), bem não são as obras do Jardim...
Espero que a polémica acabe agora. E algum mal estar com algumas acusações infelizes.

Força!

_By Nokia N97Mini 1004hpa_


----------



## jonhfx (1 Mar 2010 às 18:06)

Boa Tarde.
Tarde marcada por chuva e muito vento!
Dados Actuais: 
Precipitação: 2,4mm
Vento: 35.4km/h  Rajada: 52.7km/h - Sul
Pressão 1006 Hpa
Temperatura: 12.6ºC


Os meus pêsames aos familiares das vitimas e  muita força!
Uma vez mais este Inverno rigoroso provocou vitimas 
(as Obras do Jardim não provocaram por si só desastre, ajudaram a que se torna-se mais grave)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Mar 2010 às 19:24)

Por agora a chuva abrandou um pouco! Mas o céu continua muito nublado e o vento sopra com alguma força.  

Tmin - 8,4ºC
Tmax - 11,8ºC 
Precipitação - 56 mm

Actual:

10,3ºC
1001,6 Hpa
75% Hr


----------



## Sunderlandz (1 Mar 2010 às 19:32)

O vento começou a intensificar-se por estes lados!


----------



## Sunderlandz (1 Mar 2010 às 19:57)

Parece que ai vem bombardeamento para a Madeira.


----------



## Lousano (1 Mar 2010 às 20:13)

A Madeira não tem descanço...


----------



## Knyght (1 Mar 2010 às 21:04)

Rajadas de 133km/h em Altitude.
Vento forte e chuva moderada.
1004hpa


----------



## Knyght (1 Mar 2010 às 21:12)

Trovoada


----------



## Mjhb (1 Mar 2010 às 21:19)

Knyght disse:


> Trovoada



Muito intensa?


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (1 Mar 2010 às 21:25)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Por agora a chuva abrandou um pouco! Mas o céu continua muito nublado e o vento sopra com alguma força.
> 
> Tmin - 8,4ºC
> Tmax - 11,8ºC
> ...



Olha amigo o Nordeste tá de luto.
O condutor de 39 anos já foi encontrado morto na ribeira e continua desaparecida uma menina de 10 anos. O irmão gémeo dela foi para o Hospital mais um outro menino com uma clavícula partida.
A minha casa ficou completamente alagada com água no meu escritório até ao tornozelo. Fiquei com muita coisa estragada em casa. A minha casa situa-se numa zona íngreme que quando chove a água bate de quina no meu portal e como vem embalada das serras do Pico da Vara arrasta tudo. Troncos lama pedregulhos etc etc.. Meu avô perdeu algum gado caprino que foi arrastado pela ribeira abaixo até ao mar.
Há pouco caiu um forte aguaceiro de granizo com muito vento.

Mas o mau tempo foi um pouco por toda a ilha. A Ribeira Quente e o povoado da Praia em Água D'Alto estão isoladas devido a quebradas e no Porto da Caloura ouvi dizer que um monte se desprendeu e destruiu barcos e outras alfaias de pesca.

A Lagoa das Furnas está completamente saturada tb. Uma amiga que veio das Furnas disse que a Lagoa está a transbordar quase até à rua.
Sei que no espaço entre as 12h de ontem e as 12h de hoje caíram 102mm.

Eu e alguns outros moradores ficamos com muita coisa estragada em casa. Tenho desde sofás, móveis. tapetes, completamente alagados. Tive até há pouco com colegas de rua a tirar a água de minha casa de balde.

Só espero que não chova mais porque as terras já não podem mais com tanta água. Já fui ajudar um colega que tb na mesma rua ficou com tudo destruido. A água até rebentou com a porta da casa dele. Nem imaginas o pandemónio que foi aqui por cima.. Tenho agora uma despesa que nem te passa pela cabeça 

O pior é que vivo com uma amiga das Flores que tb ficou com algumas das suas coisas perdidas pela água.. Epá é triste acredita.. Só mesmo quem passa por isso é que dá o valor


----------



## alex vieria (1 Mar 2010 às 21:30)

Forte actividade electrica aqui na Ilha da Madeira.

Um festival de trovoadas já contei 22 todo seguido em menos de 5 minutos é brutal!!!!. e  também ventos com rajadas muito fortes de W 66,6 km/h, acompanhados com Chuvas moderadas pontualmente fortes!!!! esta ficar feio isto aqui!!!!


----------



## Knyght (1 Mar 2010 às 21:32)

Mesmo muito intensa, não consigo parar mais no trabalho.
Abraço


----------



## AnDré (1 Mar 2010 às 21:32)

*Situação de tempo adverso nas Regiões Autónomas e Continente*



> 2010-03-01 (IM)
> 
> Uma depressão que às 0:00 horas de hoje, 1 de Março, se localizava a Sudoeste dos Açores, com deslocamento Oeste-Nordeste, cujo centro se prevê localizado a Noroeste da Madeira às 0:00 de dia 2 de Março, deverá continuar a sua trajectória, embora em fase de enchimento, para a costa Oeste do Continente.
> 
> ...


----------



## Veterano (1 Mar 2010 às 21:33)

Lamento o que te aconteceu, S.Miguel-Azores, espero que recuperes rapidamente, bem como os restantes atingidos.


----------



## alex vieria (1 Mar 2010 às 21:34)

Todo treme, devido as trovoadas todas seguidas impreessionante!!! Flash traz flash, parece paparazzis!!!!

O vento é forte!!!


----------



## Sunderlandz (1 Mar 2010 às 21:37)

alex vieria disse:


> Todo treme, devido as trovoadas todas seguidas impreessionante!!! Flash traz flash, parece paparazzis!!!!
> 
> O vento é forte!!!



Por aqui as trovoadas ainda nao chegaram.


----------



## jonhfx (1 Mar 2010 às 21:38)

Chove Forte na cidade do Funchal e a trovoada é também forte!
Infelizmente não tenho forma de medir as quantidades de precipitação.


----------



## Knyght (1 Mar 2010 às 21:39)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Por aqui as trovoadas ainda nao chegaram.



Mais para Oeste, como a chuva forte e vento.


----------



## Lousano (1 Mar 2010 às 21:40)

S.Miguel-Azores, só ao ler o lamento do Veterano é que verifiquei o teu testemunho.

É com muita mágua que vejo um membro do fórum sofrer com aquilo que adoramos, as condições meteorológicas.

A todos os afectados, que sejam fortes.


----------



## jonhfx (1 Mar 2010 às 21:50)

A agua já corre nas ruas!



Rotunda no inicio da rua 5 de Outubro


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (1 Mar 2010 às 22:03)

Lousano disse:


> S.Miguel-Azores, só ao ler o lamento do Veterano é que verifiquei o teu testemunho.
> 
> É com muita mágua que vejo um membro do fórum sofrer com aquilo que adoramos, as condições meteorológicas.
> 
> A todos os afectados, que sejam fortes.



Obrigado meus bons amigos.
Obrigado Lousano! Obrigado Veterano! 

Mas custa muito acredita  Só depois do almoço é que tive a noção da verdadeira dimensão que me aconteceu em casa com uma chamada de telemóvel da minha amiga que estava a ligar-me para vir depressa para casa porque a casa estava a ser inundada. Até pensei que fosse uma brincadeira ou quanto muito um exagero por parte dela até ter chegado a casa e ter visto o verdadeiro pandemónio e algazarra dos populares na rua com as mãos à cabeça e aos prantos. Se a minha colega não tivesse em casa não sei... Acho que possivelmente teria sido bem pior porque ela acordou com o barulho da forte chuva nos telhados e janelas e pelo barulho ensurdecedor da água que corre na ribeira que fica logo abaixo do meu quintal de forma anormal.
Daí que eu tivesse perdido a tarde de trabalho para estar a ajudar os meus vizinhos e tirar tb a água da minha casa. Depois mostro-te por mensagem ou msn a localização da minha casa para veres a zona complicada que é quando chove dessa maneira.


As ruas aqui pelo concelho estão um caos. Terra, lama pedras, árvores, postes de electricidade tombados, ribeiras a correr de cor barrenta .. enfim... Uma tristeza...
Nunca pensei que tivesse tanta água em casa...o seguro contra danos pode até cobrir alguma coisa mas não tudo, daí ter de fazer contas à vida urgentemente.. 

Tive até há pouco a tirar água de casa com um balde porque fiquei desde alguns electrodomésticos a utensílios domésticos que foram à vida e só há bocado é que parei.

Mas obrigado na mesma pela vossa solidariedade. É nessas alturas que nós mais precisamos.. É triste acreditem. Só quem passa por isso e eu nunca pensei vir a passar por uma situação dessas.

Em relação ao tempo posso vos dizer que está muito frio, aguaceiros por vezes fortes e de granizo e vento forte
 A temperatura está pelos 9:C


----------



## alex vieria (1 Mar 2010 às 22:05)

A 30 minutos que esta uma intensa chuva é mesmo forte, recebi uma mensagem, que me afaste dos leitos das ribeiras, não sei se tem fundamento, isto me assusta!!! a ribeira aumenta cada vez mais o seu caudal!!! Anda muito feio por estos lados de Câmara de Lobos. A trovoadas ja passaram, mas deixarão ficar a chuva, o vento acalmou um pouco.


Oxala não passe de um novo boato!!! ando farto de boatos!!!


----------



## Knyght (1 Mar 2010 às 22:13)

alex vieria disse:


> A 30 minutos que esta uma intensa chuva é mesmo forte, recebi uma mensagem, que me afaste dos leitos das ribeiras, não sei se tem fundamento, isto me assusta!!! a ribeira aumenta cada vez mais o seu caudal!!! Anda muito feio por estos lados de Câmara de Lobos. A trovoadas ja passaram, mas deixarão ficar a chuva, o vento acalmou um pouco.
> 
> 
> Oxala não passe de um novo boato!!! ando farto de boatos!!!



Imagem de Radar as 21:45h
http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/PRODUCTS/MPE/WESTERNEUROPE/IMAGESDisplay/5bApHNKPmipQA
Previsão CMC




O pior deve ter já passado.


----------



## Brunomc (1 Mar 2010 às 22:23)

*ultimas descargas *


----------



## meteo (1 Mar 2010 às 22:24)

A Madeira precisa urgentemente que apareça a Primavera e páre de chover.Este ano a chuva não dá descanso.


----------



## EGIT-ANA (1 Mar 2010 às 22:28)

Aos colegas da Madeira e ao S.Miguel-Azores e todos os afectados pelas imtempéries, a minha solidariedade e desejos de muita força para a vossa recuperação destes malfadados eventos.

Para o que servir, os nossos sentimentos estão convosco.


----------



## Sunderlandz (1 Mar 2010 às 22:28)

Sigo com chuva fraca e a temperatura baixou imenso nestes ultimos 30 minutos..
Infelizmente as trovoadas passaram de raspão por estes lados. Só ouvi um unico trovão forte.
Pelo menos até as 00h penso que haverá mais alguma coisa!

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *13ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *69%*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1003 hpa*
Vento -  * fraco NNE *


----------



## jonhfx (1 Mar 2010 às 22:34)

Caiu granizo na Calheta e na Ribeira Brava.


----------



## AnDré (1 Mar 2010 às 22:36)

Apesar de nas observações horárias, não haver informação de nenhuma EMA da Madeira, nas observações do tempo presente, é possivel verificar que das 21h às 22h, caíram 9mm no Funchal.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Mar 2010 às 22:41)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Olha amigo o Nordeste tá de luto.
> O condutor de 39 anos já foi encontrado morto na ribeira e continua desaparecida uma menina de 10 anos. O irmão gémeo dela foi para o Hospital mais um outro menino com uma clavícula partida.
> A minha casa ficou completamente alagada com água no meu escritório até ao tornozelo. Fiquei com muita coisa estragada em casa. A minha casa situa-se numa zona íngreme que quando chove a água bate de quina no meu portal e como vem embalada das serras do Pico da Vara arrasta tudo. Troncos lama pedregulhos etc etc.. Meu avô perdeu algum gado caprino que foi arrastado pela ribeira abaixo até ao mar.
> Há pouco caiu um forte aguaceiro de granizo com muito vento.
> ...



Meu amigo, se precisares de algum apoio é só dizeres, sabes onde me encontrares aqui na net! Foste para o Nordeste em trabalho nestes dias? Ou para descansar? Porque sei que vives nos Ginetes pois já tens dito aqui. 
O Nordeste foi o concelho mais afectado e infelizmente já sabia do aparecimento do motorista morto! Uma tragédia e aquela pobre menina desaparecida.
Na Ribeira Chã tb houve bastantes derrocadas andavam máquinas desde o inicio da subida para a freguesia até ao fim desta. No Pisão também apanhei pequenas derrocadas e galhos na estrada desde Santa Cruz até á Ribeira Chã. Felizmente que na Caloura houve somente danos materiais e a Câmara Municipal encerrou o acesso ao Porto da Caloura devido ao risco de novas derrocadas.
Na minha casa tive apenas pequenos prejuizos que felizmente serão faceis de resolver (telhas rachadas ou deslocadas).
Neste momento bastante vento, mas nao chove. 10,8ºC


----------



## Knyght (1 Mar 2010 às 23:20)

Para já tudo mais calmo pela Madeira mantendo-se vento forte.


----------



## AnDré (2 Mar 2010 às 09:53)

O dia amanhece com aguaceiros na Madeira:

Funchal






Calheta


----------



## jonhfx (2 Mar 2010 às 11:02)

Bom dia
Trovoada sobre o Funchal
E forte queda de granizo 
Edit 11:04: Tão depressa como caiu também já derreteu


----------



## Knyght (2 Mar 2010 às 12:33)

Sim sim impressionante queda de granizo.
Tempo mesmo muito instável


----------



## profgeo (2 Mar 2010 às 14:15)

boa tarde pessoalll.. bem verdade , p'elas 11horas trovoada e queda de granizo.. o que voltou a acontecer pelas 13h com forte queda de granizo, mas desta vez sem trovoada!!!

posso dizer tambem que esta um e com a ajuda do vento, a sensaçao é maior!!!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Mar 2010 às 14:18)

Hoje por aqui o céu já se apresenta com boas abertas, cairam alguns aguaceiros pela manhã, o vento continua forte de norte o que aumenta a sensação de frio. Registei uma minima de 9,3ºC


----------



## icewoman (2 Mar 2010 às 22:09)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Meu amigo, se precisares de algum apoio é só dizeres, sabes onde me encontrares aqui na net! Foste para o Nordeste em trabalho nestes dias? Ou para descansar? Porque sei que vives nos Ginetes pois já tens dito aqui.
> O Nordeste foi o concelho mais afectado e infelizmente já sabia do aparecimento do motorista morto! Uma tragédia e aquela pobre menina desaparecida.
> Na Ribeira Chã tb houve bastantes derrocadas andavam máquinas desde o inicio da subida para a freguesia até ao fim desta. No Pisão também apanhei pequenas derrocadas e galhos na estrada desde Santa Cruz até á Ribeira Chã. Felizmente que na Caloura houve somente danos materiais e a Câmara Municipal encerrou o acesso ao Porto da Caloura devido ao risco de novas derrocadas.
> Na minha casa tive apenas pequenos prejuizos que felizmente serão faceis de resolver (telhas rachadas ou deslocadas).
> Neste momento bastante vento, mas nao chove. 10,8ºC




olá boa noite,

ja estive 8 vezes nos Açores nomeadamente em S.Miguel e devo confessar que tornou-se um dos meus grandes "amores"nesta vida...a ilha é de uma beleza sem palavras e as pessoas são de um simpatia e simplicidade...enfim.

lamento toda esta situação que estão a passar e aproveito para dar as minhas condolências a todas as familias que perderam os seus bens e familiares.

esperemos que para o ano o inverno nao seja tão rigoroso.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Mar 2010 às 22:21)

icewoman disse:


> olá boa noite,
> 
> ja estive 8 vezes nos Açores nomeadamente em S.Miguel e devo confessar que tornou-se um dos meus grandes "amores"nesta vida...a ilha é de uma beleza sem palavras e as pessoas são de um simpatia e simplicidade...enfim.
> 
> ...



olá Boa noite!

Eu também já estive na Madeira e adorei. Adorei o Funchal, o seu movimento, as suas lojas a sua marina, é local onde desejo voltar. Espero sinceramente que voces recuperem rapidamente da desgraça que sofreram. Força!

Quanto ao tempo, hoje o dia apresentou-se aqui pela Lagoa com boas abertas principalmente durante a tarde, caíram aguaceiros fracos pela manhã e o vento soprou forte durante a manhã até meio da tarde. Agora está calma, mas amanhã vai regressar a chuva a partir da tarde! Mas pelo menos ao que parece o frio já lá vai

Valores de Hoje:

Tmin - 9,2ºC
Tmax - 15,1ºC
Precipitação - 0,8 mm

Actual:

11,3ºC ,67% Hr, 1012 Hpa


----------



## Sunderlandz (2 Mar 2010 às 22:28)

Boa noite
Sigo com céu pouco nublado

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *12.3ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *64%*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1009 hpa*
Vento -  * fraco NW *


----------



## icewoman (2 Mar 2010 às 22:44)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Boa noite
> Sigo com céu pouco nublado
> 
> Condições Actuais :
> ...



nao esta chuva e vento nesses lados?


----------



## Sunderlandz (2 Mar 2010 às 23:30)

icewoman disse:


> nao esta chuva e vento nesses lados?



Por aqui só choveu durante o dia mas foi muito pouco, se acumulei 0.5 mm já é com muita sorte, e o vento esteve fraco durante o dia todo.

Neste momento o céu continua pouco nublado.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *11.4ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *67%*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1009 hpa*
Vento -  * fraco NW *


----------



## icewoman (2 Mar 2010 às 23:37)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Por aqui só choveu durante o dia mas foi muito pouco, se acumulei 0.5 mm já é com muita sorte, e o vento esteve fraco durante o dia todo.
> 
> Neste momento o céu continua pouco nublado.
> 
> ...



sortudo! aqui pelo Funchal vento forte e chuva por vezes moderada!


----------



## Sunderlandz (2 Mar 2010 às 23:47)

icewoman disse:


> sortudo! aqui pelo Funchal vento forte e chuva por vezes moderada!


Gostava que estivesse nem que fosse um chuvisco, mas nada de excessos!
Mas para compensar aqui está fresquinho.


----------



## Knyght (3 Mar 2010 às 18:01)

Por aqui o tempo esteve primaveril no dia de hoje sol aberto e um ventinho fresco e moderado.
Tudo Normal


----------



## Knyght (3 Mar 2010 às 18:57)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2010*

Para a Madeira.
Noite de 4ª Feira com vento fraco e céu pouco nublado.
5ª Feira acordar com vento fraco a moderado, precipitação a partir das 12h sendo moderada a forte pelas 16h mantendo-se moderada até as 21h pasando a fraca, ventos moderados a fortes entre as 15h e as 20h.




Chuva fraca durante o dia de sexta e vento moderado.
*Estar em Prevenção*


----------



## icewoman (3 Mar 2010 às 20:30)

Knyght disse:


> Por aqui o tempo esteve primaveril no dia de hoje sol aberto e um ventinho fresco e moderado.
> Tudo Normal



boa noite,

amanha vai estar algum alerta para a Madeira? ou é uma situação tipica do inverno? ( pergunto mais em relação á chuva)

desde já o meu obrigado.


----------



## Sunderlandz (3 Mar 2010 às 22:05)

icewoman disse:


> boa noite,
> 
> amanha vai estar algum alerta para a Madeira? ou é uma situação tipica do inverno? ( pergunto mais em relação á chuva)
> 
> desde já o meu obrigado.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Mar 2010 às 22:48)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu muito nublado com abertas pela manhã tornando-se depois encoberto com chuva por vezes moderada a forte a meio da tarde! Neste momento já nao chove. Devido á rotação do vento para sueste e á subida da humidade atingi agora a máxima do dia!

Valores de Hoje

Tmin - 8,1ºC
Tmax - 15,4ºC
Precipitação - 21,4 mm

Actual:

15,4ºC, 94% Hr, 1000,6 Hpa, 0,0 mm


----------



## Knyght (4 Mar 2010 às 10:06)

Amanhecer com muita nebulosidade, previsões efectuadas ontem a noite a manter-se para a Ilha da Madeira.
*Estar Preparados*


----------



## Rog (4 Mar 2010 às 10:35)

Bom dia,
Sigo com céu nublado
15,2ºC
77%HR
1012hpa

Imagem de satélite:


----------



## Rog (4 Mar 2010 às 11:14)

Comparação de 9 modelos numéricos para a tarde de hoje na Madeira (a ter em atenção que alguns modelos indicam precipitação de 1h como outros de 24h):


----------



## Sunderlandz (4 Mar 2010 às 11:30)

Bom dia
Actualmente o céu apresenta-se muito nublado e o vento já começa a soprar moderado na zona leste.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *17.7ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *65%*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1013 hpa*
Vento -  * moderado 23.4 km/h SSE *
Precipitação -  *00 mm*


----------



## Knyght (4 Mar 2010 às 13:30)

Atendendo a que o Anticiclone a sudeste da Madeira está a subir, poderá descansar-se com a passagem para um estado:
*Estar Atento*


----------



## Sunderlandz (4 Mar 2010 às 14:19)

Neste momento o vento sopra forte e a rajada média anda pelos 40 km/h!!!

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *17.8ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *65%*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1008 hpa*
Vento -  * forte 41 km/h SSE *
Precipitação -  *00 mm*


----------



## Kraliv (4 Mar 2010 às 15:35)

Parece que vai piorar um pouco 















se bem que o pior deverá passar a NO...digo eu!


.


----------



## Sunderlandz (4 Mar 2010 às 15:50)

Na minha opinião acho que não vai haver essa precipitação forte como os modelos assim o dizem! Só se for nas zonas montanhosas, mas provavelmente será por um curto periodo de tempo. Olhando para a imagem de satelite, vê-se que o pior está a passar de raspão pela Madeira.  Neste caso o alerta laranja justifica-se mais pelo vento que se faz sentir actualmente. Como digo sempre, tudo é possivel e posso muito bem estar enganado. Aguardemos! 
cumps


----------



## Sunderlandz (4 Mar 2010 às 17:07)

Pelos vistos  enganei-me, mas não retiro o que disse! 
Por aqui já chove a cerca de 30 minutos e o vento está moderado.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *16.8ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *77%*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1007 hpa*
Vento -  *moderado SSE*
Precipitação -  *4 mm*


----------



## alex vieria (4 Mar 2010 às 17:42)

Boa tarde, o pico ariero choveu em 1h *30,4 mm*, é impressionante, Aqui chove moderadamente e com picos de forte chuvadas desde as 16:05h, o nevoeiro abateu-se ao nivel de 300 mts de altitude!!! Tenho noticias de aumento dos caudais das ribeiras, mas por agora estao a comportar-se muito bem. Vamos lá ver a proxima Hora!!! a chuva baixou um pouco a sua intensidade!!!! O vento é moderado com rajadas fortes de vez em quanto. A chuva é puxada pelo vento de WSW. O ambiente é de alguma tensão. Suspenderam parte das aulas, devido ao aviso da proteção civil que chego a 2h atras a escola!!!


----------



## Knyght (4 Mar 2010 às 19:07)

alex vieria disse:


> Boa tarde, o pico ariero choveu em 1h *30,4 mm*, é impressionante, Aqui chove moderadamente e com picos de forte chuvadas desde as 16:05h, o nevoeiro abateu-se ao nivel de 300 mts de altitude!!! Tenho noticias de aumento dos caudais das ribeiras, mas por agora estao a comportar-se muito bem. Vamos lá ver a proxima Hora!!! a chuva baixou um pouco a sua intensidade!!!! O vento é moderado com rajadas fortes de vez em quanto. A chuva é puxada pelo vento de WSW. O ambiente é de alguma tensão. Suspenderam parte das aulas, devido ao aviso da proteção civil que chego a 2h atras a escola!!!



Acho grave a protecção civil ter feito isso, atendendo que eu a duas horas atrás passei de 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 para 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, porque dava bem para ver que a chuva que iria cair não provinha da depressão mas sim de uma nebulosidade intensa de uma frente de sul, e que nem de perto nem de longe a pressão atmosférica tinha descido o previsto.

Se fosse para cancelar cancelavam as aulas no dia de ontem em que então estava mesmo previsto alguma queda de chuva intensa. Não era quando qualquer um de nós indo ao eumetsat via que as coisas não estavam tão más quanto ontem  se previa (alias fico parvo que neste sábado passado a situação era mais delicada)

As ribeiras subiram até 20% apenas (Sem contar com o entulho que ainda tem dentro delas).
Boatos de pessoas incultas no rádio se não provocou acidentes, entalou a cidade.
É algo que se vai constatando com o tempo é sempre a um rácio de 3 a 4 vezes mais que chove no Arieiro em relação ao nível do mar é devido a pressão atmosférica e a orografia.

Mas como o instituto de meteorologia é função publica e não se deve trabalhar nem a noite nem a fins de semana temos disto... 

Imagem da hora de pico...


----------



## FJC (4 Mar 2010 às 19:16)

Em 4 horas, no Pico do Areeiro, já vão mais de 90 mm.... é obra!!!


----------



## AnDré (4 Mar 2010 às 19:21)

alex vieria disse:


> Boa tarde, o pico ariero choveu em 1h *30,4 mm*, é impressionante












30,4 + 41,5 + 15,5 = *87,4mm* nas últimas 3 horas.
Mais uma carga de água nas montanhas da ilha da Madeira.

O resultado são as ribeiras novamente cheias, e o mar cheio de lama.


----------



## Sunderlandz (4 Mar 2010 às 19:32)

Actualmente céu geralmente muito nublado.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *15.7ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *74%*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1008 hpa*
Vento -  *fraco SW*
Precipitação -  *7 mm* (desde as 16h)


----------



## Knyght (4 Mar 2010 às 19:34)

*Ribeiras a 20% da capacidade apenas...*


----------



## Hawk (4 Mar 2010 às 19:46)

A protecção civil da Madeira adverte para o seguinte:



> De acordo com informação do Instituto de Meteorologia prevê-se, a partir das 15:00 horas de hoje e até ao início da manhã de amanhã, dia 5, a ocorrência de chuva ou aguaceiros, temporariamente fortes, acompanhada de vento moderado a forte de sudoeste, com rajadas que, nas zonas mais altas, poderão atingir os 110Km e se prolongarão até ao final do dia de amanhã.
> 
> *Assim, o Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil, IP – RAM, mantém a recomendação quanto à tomada das necessárias e habituais medidas de precaução, alertando particularmente para os riscos que representam, com estas condições, os percursos auto e apeados, sobretudo nas zonas montanhosas e vertentes expostas.*
> 
> ...



Não faz qualquer referência a aplicação de comportamentos "fora do normal" como cancelamento de aulas e de serviços, pelo que a atitude de algumas escolas está errada perante estes avisos.

Eu sei que custa...e ainda estamos muito a quente, mas a Madeira não pode tremer cada vez que começar a chover. E temos que voltar a ter alguma confiança nas nossas ribeiras funchalenses. Comportamentos como os da escola do Alex não são prevenção mas sim o alastrar de um medo.


----------



## Celexi (4 Mar 2010 às 19:56)

Achuva e o vento podem ser fortes de vez em quando, mas não á qualquer comparação com o que ocorreu no passado dia 20, pode ser dificil para alguns, mas é tempo de se deixar de paranoias.


----------



## Knyght (4 Mar 2010 às 20:02)

Celexi disse:


> Achuva e o vento podem ser fortes de vez em quando, mas não á qualquer comparação com o que ocorreu no passado dia 20, pode ser dificil para alguns, mas é tempo de se deixar de paranoias.



Não é comparável ao ultimo sábado, quanto mais ao dia 20...
Não digo mais nada parece que os meteorologistas do instituto de meteorologia andam a brincar de meteorologia...


----------



## Knyght (4 Mar 2010 às 20:08)

*Mandaram anular as aulas não só na escola do Alex mas em todas!!!*

Isto é grave... Ontem tinha números de 19mm no Windguru Pro hoje as 13h de 11mm e vento bem mais fraco, e por esta hora eles entendem fazer da cidade um pandemónio?!...

Viva o Instituto de Meteorologia, our not...


----------



## João Soares (4 Mar 2010 às 20:15)

Knyght disse:


> Não digo mais nada parece que os meteorologistas do instituto de meteorologia andam a brincar de meteorologia...





O IM anda a brincar, com o que?


----------



## AnDré (4 Mar 2010 às 20:18)

Knyght disse:


> Não é comparável ao ultimo sábado, quanto mais ao dia 20...
> Não digo mais nada parece que os meteorologistas do instituto de meteorologia andam a brincar de meteorologia...






Knyght disse:


> *Mandaram anular as aulas não só na escola do Alex mas em todas!!!*
> 
> Isto é grave... Ontem tinha números de 19mm no Windguru Pro hoje as 13h de 11mm e vento bem mais fraco, e por esta hora eles entendem fazer da cidade um pandemónio?!...
> 
> Viva o Instituto de Meteorologia, our not...



Mas foi o Instituto de Meteorologia que mandou evacuar as escolas?

É que na página do IM o que se lê referente à Madeira é o seguinte:



> * Previsão para 5ª Feira, 4 de Março de 2010*
> 
> Céu geralmente muito nublado.
> Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte a partir da tarde, em especial
> ...


----------



## Knyght (4 Mar 2010 às 20:25)

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...oes-alertas-marco-2010-a-4320.html#post204673

Isto saí-o hoje a tarde, assim a Protecção Civil tomou as medidas referidas, não preciso dizer mais nada basta ver as minhas entradas ao longo do dia para perceber o que eu, amador, foi escrevendo...


----------



## AnDré (4 Mar 2010 às 20:35)

Knyght disse:


> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...oes-alertas-marco-2010-a-4320.html#post204673
> 
> Isto saí-o hoje a tarde, assim a Protecção Civil tomou as medidas referidas, não preciso dizer mais nada basta ver as minhas entradas ao longo do dia para perceber o que eu, amador, foi escrevendo...



Por essa ordem de ideias, e uma vez que _"Esta depressão encontra-se em deslocamento para o território do Continente, com a passagem superfície frontal durante a tarde de amanhã, onde irá influenciar o estado do tempo durante Sexta e Sábado."_, amanhã serão evacuadas as escolas no continente.


----------



## Knyght (4 Mar 2010 às 20:41)

Cá não sei! Se vêm a 2h antes da hora do climax ainda agravar a descrição do estado da depressão que tu fazias?
Sabendo que tens infraestruturas danificadas e ainda muito trabalho para desimpedir convenientemente os cursos de água

O grave é que a depressão nem atingiu a Madeira nem vai atingir amanhã o Continente, e o que se passou verificou-se de manhã de hoje é que as pressões mantiveram-se altas atendendo a um anticiclone que esta pelas Canárias e pelo contrario manteve-se... Prossigamos...


----------



## ThunderSea (4 Mar 2010 às 21:18)

Boas noites a todos!
Efectivamente (e felizmente) parece que o pior já passou. 
Por cá tempo calmo com as seguintes condições:
Pressão: 1009hPa
Vento: 27Km/h
Temperatura: 16.9ºC
Precipitação: 11.8mm nas últimas 6h (embora agora não chova)


----------



## jonhfx (4 Mar 2010 às 22:37)

ThunderSea disse:


> Boas noites a todos!
> Efectivamente (e felizmente) parece que o pior já passou.
> Por cá tempo calmo com as seguintes condições:
> Pressão: 1009hPa
> ...



Não sei não.
Neste momento chove com alguma intensidade pelo Funchal


----------



## ThunderSea (4 Mar 2010 às 22:56)

jonhfx disse:


> Não sei não.
> Neste momento chove com alguma intensidade pelo Funchal



Pois...
São precisamente essas as informações que tenho recebido a partir do Funchal e zonas a Oeste.
Aqui pela zona Leste as condições permanecem inalteradas desde o último reporte.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Mar 2010 às 23:06)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas aqui na Lagoa. Caíram alguns aguaceiros.

Dados de Hoje:

Tmin - 11,8ºC
Tmax - 18,4ºC
Precipitação - 4,6 mm

Dados Actuais:

13,4ºC, 88 % hr, 998.9 HPA, 0,0 mm


----------



## Knyght (4 Mar 2010 às 23:10)

Orá chove, orá não chove uma chuva moderada no Centro do Funchal 
Nada de mais 3 a 4 mm por hora


----------



## Sunderlandz (5 Mar 2010 às 00:12)

Boa noite
Sigo com chuva fraca.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *14.6ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *73%*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1008 hpa*
Vento -  *fraco SW*
Precipitação Total (ontem) -  *9 mm*


----------



## alex vieria (5 Mar 2010 às 00:25)

Boa noite, agora chove moderadamente, pontualmente é forte, parece que a zona oeste da ilha esta a chover com maior intensidade, tenho acumulado desde o inicio da chuva as 16h ate agora 00h foi de *25,6 mm*, a ribeira da Caldeira-Câmara de Lobos vem com um caudal  assinalável, mas aguenta-se bem, de vez em quando traz alguns pedregulhos!!! Mas nada de especial para criar pânico, ainda bem!!!

Meus caros vou colocar as fotos do dia 20/02/2010 que aconteceu a tragédia e os vou comparar com uma foto do dia 02/02/2010 quando choveu com força na costa norte, para os comparar com os níveis de caudal da ribeira que esta em frente ao meu prédio, e ademais de outras fotos, onde consta o meu quintal, cheio de lama que provinha do terreno traseiro. Desculpem só me lembrei agora para os colocar, devido que estes dias foi de loucura e com muito trabalho. Agora que reflecti que ainda os tenho na câmara e não passei ao computador. Daqui a pouco, vou colocar aqui no fórum!!!


----------



## alex vieria (5 Mar 2010 às 00:50)

Foto tirada no dia *02/02/2010*, data em que o mau tempo atingiu o Norte da Ilha, onde o *rog* fiz uns belos relatos, e ele se lembra bem desse episodio meteorológico, aqui no Sul não foi tão atingido nessa data, reparem no nível do caudal!!!







Foto tirada no próprio dia da tragédia, 20/02/2010, reparem no nível do caudal e as diferenças com a foto anterior, onde o sul da ilha foi atingida em cheio. Reparem na hora!!! 11h da manhã. Nessa hora acontecia no Funchal e Ribeira Brava os primeiros relatos de inundações na Baixa da cidade do Funchal. A ribeira da Caldeira chegou transbordar na imagem esquerda da foto dá para perceber, durante uns 100 mts a ribeira andou desgovernada, mas depois voltou ao seu leito ainda bem!!! a foto a seguir mostrar a cascata onde a mesma ribeira volta ao seu leito, foi a nossa salvação!!! Aqui no meu prédio, as pessoas andavam ansiosas a ver o comportamento da mesma ribeira!!!








Esta foto é a cascata onde a ribeira voltava ao seu leito original, foi o que nos safou!!!! Dia 20/02/2010.







Foto do meu quinta a ficar cheio de lama, no dia 20/02/2010, esta agua provinha do terreno de bananeiras contíguo ao prédio, a mesma não conseguia absorver tanta agua que caia nessa altura, tive que retirar os ralos do quintal para a agua escoar melhor!!!








E finalmente esta foto, reflecte a cascata que provinha do terreno e caia no meu quintal, o terreno de bananeiras não dava conta do recado com tanta agua que caiu no dia 20/02/2010, data da Tragédia da Nossa Ilha "Madeira".







Estas foram as fotos que tirei na minha Câmara fotográfica, para depois ficar sem pilhas, para continuar ilustrar, no Dia da Tragédia da madeira, com a perspectiva no local onde eu moro. Espero que haja sido elucidativo!!!


----------



## Knyght (5 Mar 2010 às 10:46)

Dá próxima podes fazer o upload para o imageshack.us, mas essa Ribeira se em algum ponto não tive entupido tinha espaço suficiente para comportar essa água. Aliás o grande problema não é a Água mas todo o que se desprendeu pela terra estar completamente cheia de água.
Sigo com alguns chuvistos e algum sol como previsto para já, e o barulho das máquinas que não param a reconstruir uma ponte aqui ao lado de casa


----------



## jonhfx (5 Mar 2010 às 18:53)

Boa Noite.
Durante o dia de hoje o "penico" já marcou 20mm e a espaços chove forte misturado com vento moderado.
Vamos ver o que cai até ao fim do dia!


----------



## Hazores (5 Mar 2010 às 22:10)

boa noite,

hoje o dia foi completamente diferente num espaço de doze Km, em angra do heroísmo um dia de primavera, sem chuva, sem vento e com uma temperatur muito agradável, 12 km a Oeste as ribeiras corriam com a cuva fraca que todo o dia se fez sentir na zona Oeste da ilha...
não parece que estamos na mesma ilha, com condições metereológicas tão diferentes.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Mar 2010 às 22:33)

Boa noite!

Aqui pela Lagoa o dia apresentou-se geralmente muito nublado e de vez enquanto o sol lá aparecia, mas abertas aqui na Lagoa não foram aquelas que estavam previstas.
Valores de Hoje:
Tmin - 12,7ºC
Tmax - 18,7ºC
Precipitação - 0,8 mm

Dados Actuais:
14,2ºC, 88% Hr, 1006,1 hpa, 0,0 mm


----------



## Éire (6 Mar 2010 às 18:43)

Acabo de ver um programa na RTP Internacional que mostreu varios locais no Funchal ao vivo, e alegro-me de ver como tudo está normalizando-se de novo. Hei de voltar a esta ilha paradisíaca muito logo.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Mar 2010 às 22:45)

Aqui pela Lagoa, dia humido e algo quente. Céu encoberto com chuva fraca ou chuvisco.

Tmin - 11,6ºC
Tmax - 18,1ºC
Precipitação - 1,2 mm

Actual - 16ºC, 95% Hr, 1009,0 Hpa, 0,0 mm


----------



## alex vieria (7 Mar 2010 às 13:12)

Todo mais calmo por aqui, ontem e hoje foram dias, primaveris, temperaturas Max a rondar quase os 21ºC e mínimas a rondar nos dois dias entre 14,5ºC-15,5ºC, a precipitação foi nula no litoral da ilha, o vento esta mais calmo, só ontem soprava com algumas rajadas, já hoje mais calmo a nível de vento. O céu apresenta-se com algumas nuvens, entre pouco nublado e parcialmente nublado. 

Com o tempo assim, dará tempo para que os solos descansem um pouco!!!

Talvez em meio da semana que vem ou já amanha haverá novidades a nível de precipitação nas encostadas viradas para sul, mas serão com regimes de aguaceiros fracos. Ainda bem que estamos com um período mais normal para esta época do ano!!! A bela AA nos acompanha e nos protege!!!



Estou organizar junto com Knyght um possível encontro de adeptos amadores em Meteorologia - Madeirenses, assim por encima estou contar com 10 seguidores, mas as outras pessoas que não estão inscritas no fórum podem também participar e dar sugestões, esta aqui o meu email. Obrigado!!!


alexnobregav@hotmail.com


----------



## Knyght (7 Mar 2010 às 17:13)

Alex não ficava nada Mal o AA fica-se a chamar-se AM 
Ele que fique aqui por baixo 
Lindo dia de sol até deu para ir almoçar ao ar livre com uma boa companhia


----------



## alex vieria (7 Mar 2010 às 17:54)

Knyght disse:


> Alex não ficava nada Mal o AA fica-se a chamar-se AM
> Ele que fique aqui por baixo
> Lindo dia de sol até deu para ir almoçar ao ar livre com uma boa companhia




É verdade, até deu para fazer uma boa caminhada na pormenade no meio da tarde!!! E pôr a conversa em dia com alguns amigos na espanada, aliás aproveitei tirar o pó dos meus óculos de sol!!!

O sol brilho grande parte da tarde, algumas nuvens perdidas no mar, desejavam acariciar terra, mal conseguiram chegar o vento as afastou!!! O vento era moderado em mar adentro, na chegou ao litoral, só arranhou!!!


----------



## jonhfx (7 Mar 2010 às 20:32)

Boa Noite
Ao contrario de vós, hoje foi um daqueles dias para ficar em casa, sol só mesmo antes do almoço e depois nevoeiro e "chuva molha tolos".
Dados actuais:
Temperatura: 15,3 ºC
Humidade: 99% (nevoeiro)
Precipitação: 2,2 mm
Pressão: 1017 Hpa
Vento: 10,1 Km/h Noroeste

off topic: Lá consegui ontem plantar umas couves na horta


----------



## alex vieria (7 Mar 2010 às 21:58)

Imagem da Neve que caiu na Madeira entre 4ºf e 5ºf da semana passada.







Imagem na via rapida na Descida para o Funchal hoje a tarde!!!







Imagem de Câmara de Lobos Hoje durante uma volta ao cafe.








Outra imagem de Câmara de Lobos de hoje, minha linda vila!!!


----------



## Hazores (7 Mar 2010 às 22:38)

Knyght disse:


> Alex não ficava nada Mal o AA fica-se a chamar-se AM
> Ele que fique aqui por baixo
> Lindo dia de sol até deu para ir almoçar ao ar livre com uma boa companhia



olha que o AA já está a fazer aqui, acho, que de um modo geral estamos todos fartos de chuva  neste inverno, estamos também a precisar de um sol para nos animar.

por aqui o tempo está muito humido, com nublinas e nevoeiros baixos, e a chover de tarde até à pouco.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Mar 2010 às 22:59)

Boa noite!

Por aqui dia humido com céu encoberto e chuva fraca

Tmin - 16ºC
Tmax -17,4ºC
Precipitação - 1 mm

Dados Actuais:

16,1ºC, 95% Hr, 1008,6 hpa, 0,0 mm


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Mar 2010 às 22:23)

Dia de céu muito nublado com abertas durante a tarde

Tmin - 14,7ºC
Tmax - 19,6ºC
Precipitação - 5,4 mm

Dados Actuais

15,9ºC, 92% Hr, 1016,2 hpa, 0,0 mm


----------



## Hazores (8 Mar 2010 às 23:37)

Boa noite,

dia com boas abertas, com a temperatura muito agradável...

mas amanhã chuva novamente...


----------



## Rog (9 Mar 2010 às 08:09)

Bom dia,
Por aqui nevoeiro 
13,3ºC
100%HR
1018hpa
6,5km/h
Prec total: 2,2mm


----------



## Hazores (9 Mar 2010 às 16:11)

Boa Tarde!

como estava previsto a chuva apareceu, mas não foi intensa (até agora) como estava previsto embora o céu permaneça carregado com uma cor escura.
contudo o alerta amarelo mantém-se até ás 20h....


----------



## icewoman (9 Mar 2010 às 20:12)

Tendência geral do estado do tempo de 20 a 25 Março na Madeira

Tempo instável. Precipitação moderada. Vento moderado a forte.  

alguem pode indicar-me onde podemos verificar estas previsoes? e se ainda é muito cedo para as fazer?

obrigada.


----------



## jonhfx (9 Mar 2010 às 20:38)

icewoman disse:


> Tendência geral do estado do tempo de 20 a 25 Março na Madeira
> 
> Tempo instável. Precipitação moderada. Vento moderado a forte.
> 
> ...



Em lado nenhum...mais de 10 dias de distancia!


----------



## icewoman (9 Mar 2010 às 20:39)

jonhfx disse:


> Em lado nenhum...mais de 10 dias de distancia!



pois mas na pagina inicial do navegador mensal, em baixo tem colocada esta informação...


----------



## jonhfx (9 Mar 2010 às 20:50)

icewoman disse:


> pois mas na pagina inicial do navegador mensal, em baixo tem colocada esta informação...



Tem? eu só vejo "Tendência"
Mas não é previsão.
No site do I.Meteorologia dá para ver as previsões para 10 dias e mesmo assim não são de fiar...http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidade10dias.jsp?localID=9


----------



## icewoman (9 Mar 2010 às 20:51)

jonhfx disse:


> Tem? eu só vejo "Tendência"
> Mas não é previsão.
> No site do I.Meteorologia dá para ver as previsões para 10 dias e mesmo assim não são de fiar...http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidade10dias.jsp?localID=9



cero, uma tendencia que baseia-se em algo....mas obrigada, realmente a memoria ainda não esqueceu os acontecimentos passados no dia 20.


----------



## Knyght (9 Mar 2010 às 21:20)

Icewoman vai relaxando. E não sei se o teu caso mas agradeço se o for para quem não saia mensagens em cadeia sem a devida boa leitura do que nós aqui escrevemos.
Obrigada


----------



## icewoman (9 Mar 2010 às 22:21)

Knyght disse:


> Icewoman vai relaxando. E não sei se o teu caso mas agradeço se o for para quem não saia mensagens em cadeia sem a devida boa leitura do que nós aqui escrevemos.
> Obrigada



boa noite,

não , não é o caso.Apenas gosto de acompanhar a evolução das previsoes...confesso que ainda estou um pouco sensivel com esta situação vivida "pelo menos por mim" que presenciei junto ao Dolce Vita a rebentar da Ribeira...

confesso que talvez faça questões sem cabimento do vosso ponto de vista em relação á meteorologia mas quando vejo o institudo fazer previsoes que nada tem a ver com a realidade e quando vejo que aqui se preve situações mais aproximadas da realidade!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Mar 2010 às 22:50)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu geralmente muito nublado ou encoberto com neblinas e chuva que durante a tarde foi continua mas de um modo geral fraca a moderada. Agora já nao chove e estou em regime de aguaceiros.

Tmin - 13,8ºC
Tmax - 17ºC
Precipitação - 15,4 mm

Actual:

14,3ºC, 94% Hr, 1009 hpa, 0,0 mm


----------



## Rog (9 Mar 2010 às 23:55)

Boa noite,
Sigo com 10,3ºC
98%HR
1018hpa
O dia foi de nevoeiro ou neblina. 
Durante a madrugada ainda regitei 2,2mm.


----------



## Hazores (10 Mar 2010 às 09:58)

bom dia,

por aqui o céu encontra-se pouco nublaado, a temperatura é que desceu um bocadinho, ms antes assim que tempo humido...


----------



## jonhfx (10 Mar 2010 às 16:50)

Boa Tarde.
Chove fraco pelo Funchal, começou por pelo meio dia ( chuva molha-tolos )


----------



## alex vieria (10 Mar 2010 às 17:30)

Não percebo chove moderadamente e  pontualmente forte actualmente aqui e não existe alerta para a Ilha da Madeira já choveu em 1h 9,8 mm. Mas enfim!!! 

Não há nenhum modelo ou entidades oficiais que conseguem prever a quantidade de precipitação só previam 4 mm só por hojé e afinal levo 16,4mm enfim!!!


----------



## vitamos (10 Mar 2010 às 17:47)

alex vieria disse:


> Não percebo chove moderadamente e  pontualmente forte actualmente aqui e não existe alerta para a Ilha da Madeira já choveu em 1h 9,8 mm. Mas enfim!!!



Vamos ter um pouco de calma ... Ultimamente tem havido uma tendência para a crítica fácil, nomeadamente para alertas do IM, muitas vezes não justificada.

O critério mínimo para alerta amarelo no caso de precipitação horária, é de 10mm/1h. Neste caso esse valor não se verificou pelos teus dados.


----------



## jonhfx (10 Mar 2010 às 17:57)

Não acho que seja motivo para alarme, é uma chuva "normal" e fraca, embora persistente.
Na Calheta caíram hoje 10.4mm


----------



## alex vieria (10 Mar 2010 às 18:04)

Acreditem que aqui continua chover moderadamnte e pontualmente forte a quase 2h sem parar!!! em Câmara de Lobes já ultrapassei com os ultimos dados que tenho a 5 min atras, até agora desde as 00h, 20,7 mm. E continua a chover!!! a ribeira tem um crescimento assinalavel esta a uns 50% da sua capacidade quanto ao meio dia andava pelo 10%. Tenho a ribeira mesmo em frente!!! a escassos 5 mts da minha varanda!!! A questão é o falhalço das previsões onde me faço essa questão!!!

Na ponta do sol, já ultrapassou os 10mm em 1h, registou 11,7mm parece que a zona oeste da ilha, é a que regista maior indice de precipitação.


----------



## alex vieria (10 Mar 2010 às 18:14)

Olhando para os nº da minha estação entre as 17 e 18h, levo 12,3mm, e no total as 00h ultimo dado desde as 00h até agora 18:05h, acumulado 23,3 mm, já merece um alerta amarelo!!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Mar 2010 às 23:15)

Boa noite!

Dia de periodos de muita neblusidade alternando com boas abertas. Ligeira descida de temperatura. Aguaceiros fracos

Tmin - 13,1ºC
Tmax - 18,1ºC
Precipitação - 3,6 mm

Dados Actuais

13,4ºC, 92 % Hr, 1017,2 hpa, 0,0 mm


----------



## Hazores (11 Mar 2010 às 09:43)

bom dia,

aqui pela zona Oeste da ilha dia de sol com algumas nuvens, uma ligeira descida de temperatura.

Para sábado, segundo o modelo GFS, teremos muita chuva todo o dia, esta é uma situação que têm vindo a piorar nas últimas saídas.
Mas o IM prevê apenas periodis de chuva.


----------



## Hazores (11 Mar 2010 às 12:14)

bom dia!

já retiraram um bocado da chuva que estava prevista para sábado,nesta última saída do GFS. Ainda bem!


----------



## Sunderlandz (11 Mar 2010 às 12:18)

Boa tarde caros colegas
Depois de quase 1 semana sem chuva, neste momento sigo com chuvisco e vento por vezes moderado.
Depois de tantos dias com chuva e vento de S e SW, bem posso dizer, benvindo vento e chuva de norte! 
Provavelmente na terra do ROG deve estar chuva e nevoeiro.
Como digo sempre um belo dia de Norte!

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *16.8ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *69%*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1012 hpa*
Vento -  *fraco a moderado NNE*
Precipitação -  *00 mm*


----------



## vinc7e (11 Mar 2010 às 12:28)

Mais duas belas imagens da ilha do Pico


----------



## Knyght (12 Mar 2010 às 18:55)

*vinc7e*
Essa foto do Pico julgo eu está abismal! O potencial dos Azores para turismo é enorme pena que não saibam aproveitar...


Pelo Funchal esteve um dia geralmente nublado com algumas pequenas abertas, vento fraco enfim calmo.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (12 Mar 2010 às 20:15)

Boa noite!
Céu encoberto com períodos de chuva e vento forte de Sueste definem o estado do tempo neste momento pelos Açores.

Temperatura neste momento situa-se nos 14.C

OFFTOPIC. 

Knight, sim realmente os Açores têm um potencial turístico muito grande, mas terás de definir melhor o teu conceito de "não saberem aproveitar".
Não foi por acaso que a revista National Geographic Traveler elegeu o arquipélago dos Açores, como as segundas melhores ilhas do mundo, atrás das ilhas Faroé, na Dinamarca. Os Açores obtiveram 84 em 100 pontos, sendo definidos como um sítio paradisíaco, com construções bem conservadas, e *natureza respeitada*.

Já o arquipélago da Madeira surgiu em 70.º lugar, com 61 pontos. Apesar da reputação de turismo de alta qualidade, a Madeira sofreu como o desenvolvimento massivo da hotelaria e dos edifícios demasiado altos ao terem preferido "aproveitar" ao exagero as suas potencialidades, referem os especialistas.
Deste modo o facto de os Açores saberem conjugar a sua natureza intacta com a não existência de massificação como por exemplo se vê na Madeira, é que fez com que os Açores tivessem sido considerados como ilhas com um potencial muito maior do que a Madeira. Os Açores foram seleccionados como destinos de luxo porque não estão em risco de ceder à pressão turística, conseguindo encontrar um equilíbrio. Os Açores sabem aproveitar aquilo que têm à oferta turística. E a Madeira será que sabe?
Cumprimentos!


----------



## icewoman (12 Mar 2010 às 20:18)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Boa noite!
> Céu encoberto com períodos de chuva e vento forte de Sueste definem o estado do tempo neste momento pelos Açores.
> 
> Temperatura neste momento situa-se nos 14.C
> ...



boa noite,

Embora seja da madeira , concordo plenamente com o que escreveste...nem é possivel fazer uma comparação entre as duas ilhas!!

A MADEIRA está a ficar um queijo suiço!


----------



## Knyght (12 Mar 2010 às 21:56)

Desde sempre os Azores tiveram uma paisagem magnifica, a Madeira tem potencialidades em oferecer clima, paisagem e conforto. Paisagem tem pouca e só para os mais aventureiros.

Sem deixar de ser uma metrópole Europeia que traga inovação, qualidade e coloque o povo Madeirense como um povo Europeu.

Uma noite agradável com alguma roupa não muito pesada para passear pela baixa do Funchal que já se a recompor.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (12 Mar 2010 às 22:07)

Um alerta de mau tempo acabou de ser emitido para os Grupos Central e Oriental dos Açores devido à passagem de uma depressão por entre estes dois grupos. 
São esperadas chuvas contínuas e pontualmente fortes para estes dois grupos.

O deslocamento da mesma depressão irá ser lento pelo que melhorias só para Segunda-Feira que trará regime de aguaceiros.

Neste momento aqui na zona Oeste de São Miguel chove já desde as 18h:30 locais e ainda não parou. O vento está a soprar forte (40-65km/h) de Sueste e registo uma temperatura local de 14:C

De salientar que os solos e aquíferos dos Açores estão completamente saturados de tanta água dos últimos dias.

A agravar a esta situação está a actual crise sísmica que afecta os Açores neste momento nomeadamente a Oeste da ilha do Faial e a Sueste de São Miguel mais concretamente entre o canal de Santa Maria/ S.Miguel com epicentro nas imediações do Ilhéu das Formigas.

Hoje um novo abalo de terra foi sentido em São Miguel pela manhã com intensidade máxima de IV na Povoação, III na Lagoa e Feteira Pequena (Nordeste) e II/III em Ponta Delgada, sem danos materiais ou humanos.

http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/CVARG

Se as chuvadas não cessarem por um tempo e se os sismos continuarem como nos últimos dias em São Miguel e no Faial, certamente irão ocorrer grandes movimentos de vertente de terra e pedra, uma vez que os solos estão super exaustos com tanta água como já aconteceu várias vezes no passado. Esperemos que não.


----------



## Hazores (12 Mar 2010 às 22:45)

boa noite,

na zona Oeste da Terceira o vento faz-se sentir já com alguma intensidade, a chuva, por enquantó, é que ainda não cai... vamos ver o que esta depressão nos vai deixar por aqui....


----------



## Knyght (13 Mar 2010 às 08:54)

Um amanhecer fresco mas com bastante sol e vento fraco no Funchal


----------



## AnDré (13 Mar 2010 às 10:37)

Noite e madrugada de bastante chuva nos grupos central e oriental dos Açores.

Até às 6h:
34,0mm - Lajes
33,2mm - Santa Maria
23,1mm - Angra do Heroísmo
19,2mm - Ponta Delgada


Desde então a chuva tem continuado a cair, pelo menos em Ponta Delgada. (As outras estações não estão a reportar dados).


----------



## Hazores (13 Mar 2010 às 11:15)

bom dia,

A chuva continua aqui pela ilha Terceira agora de uma forma mais fraca mas persisitente....

o vento é que está mais calmo mal se faz sentir.


----------



## Hazores (13 Mar 2010 às 11:51)

Mau tempo/Açores: Queda de árvores e pequenas derrocadas na Ribeira Grande
13 de Março de 2010, 11:37

O mau tempo que assola a ilha de São Miguel desde a noite de sexta feira provocou queda de árvores e derrocadas de terras que obrigaram à interrupção temporária do acesso à Lagoa do Fogo, segundo os bombeiros locais. 
O comandante dos Bombeiros da Ribeira Grande, José Gabriel Bicudo, disse à agência Lusa que a meio da manhã a corporação conseguiu desobstruir a via, em que já é possível circular mas com precaução.

O vento fonte e a chuva contínua que, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia, vão continuar a atingir os grupos Oriental e Central dos Açores até à manhã de domingo provocaram, também, a queda de árvores na localidade da Ribeira Grande, ainda segundo os bombeiros.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Mar 2010 às 16:40)

Boa Tarde!

Céu encoberto e chuva!. 

15,7ºC, 1015,9 HPA, 96% Hr, 43,4 mm


----------



## Hazores (14 Mar 2010 às 01:29)

boa noite,

por aqui tudo na mesma, nevoeiro, chuva fraca mas continua.

em são miguel as ultimas noticias que tenho são:

Protecção Civil: estrada de acesso a Vila Franca temporáriamente interdita 

Na sequência das chuvas que se tem feito sentir na Ilha de São Miguel, que tem provocado alguns deslizamento de terras, informa-se que por motivos de segurança a estrada de acesso a Vila Franca, na zona da Praia d’Água d’Alto, está interdita a todos os veículos, entre as 23:00h de hoje e as 08:00h do dia 14 de Março de 2010.



O acesso à costa Sul far-se-á pela Estrada Regional do Norte, através da Estrada da Achada das Furnas e Estrada da Lagoa do Congro.



Recomenda-se a todos os automobilistas o máximo de precaução na circulação automóvel.


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2010 às 02:04)

Dados de precipitação referentes ao dia 13 de Março, nos Açores (synops):

77,0mm - Santa Maria
50,9mm - Lajes
40,0mm - Ponta Delgada
29,5mm - Angra do Heroísmo
4,1mm - Horta
3,6mm - Flores


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (14 Mar 2010 às 02:08)

Boas

Aqui por São Miguel já chove constantemente desde ontem à noite. Chuva essa que está a ser contínua e pontualmente forte.

Houveram alguns deslizamentos de terras (pra variar). Neste momento continua a chover forte e feio.

Pelos últimos dados de precipitação acumulada sei que até às 18h locais de hoje choveram *81mm.*

Melhoria para amanhã e depois na segunda voltam as trovoadas e os aguaceiros e para 4 feira de novo mais uma depressão.

Não sei onde vamos parar com tanta água. S.Miguel está atolado de água por todos os lados. As lagoas nem queiram saber como elas andam... de bradar aos céus! E se por azar surgirem novamente como têm estado a acontecer esses últimos dias sismos mais fortes, não tenham a menor dúvida que irá haver consequências bem mais graves devido a supostos movimentos de vertente associados à extrema saturação dos solos. A história pelos vistos parece que teima em repetir-se novamente...

Temperatura local: 14ºC


----------



## Knyght (14 Mar 2010 às 09:07)

Pessoal tenham calma que vai parar de chover, aliás como vocês têm um excelente planeamento e desde sempre respeitaram a natureza não irá ocorrer nada de extraordinário...

Dia claro e fresco pelo Funchal 
15.2ºC 1022hpa 5.7m/s

Altitude
12ºC Vento 168º à 4.6m/s


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (14 Mar 2010 às 19:25)

Knyght disse:


> Pessoal tenham calma que vai parar de chover, aliás como vocês têm um excelente planeamento e desde sempre respeitaram a natureza não irá ocorrer nada de extraordinário...
> 
> Dia claro e fresco pelo Funchal
> 15.2ºC 1022hpa 5.7m/s
> ...




Sabes, a questão não é o planeamento urbanístico mas sim o efeito que as ultimas crises sísmicas e que têm andado a atingir algumas ilhas açorianas, poderão vir a desencadear, nos próximos tempos se a chuva não parar, e nomeadamente no Faial ,Terceira e São Miguel e que aliados a algumas zonas desnudadas e com excesso de água, podem muito bem vir a dar origem a movimentos de vertente como já houve no passado. O nosso problema são os sismos de origem tectónico-vulcânica a que o arquipélago é fortemente sujeito, e não propriamente as chuvas.

Aliás a História dos Açores é extremamente rica nessa matéria.

 O planeamento urbanístico felizmente aqui não tem qualquer efeito no desencadear das derrocadas. A maior parte dos solos nos Açores (fruto da sua origem vulcânica), são Andossolos, geralmente originários de materiais vulcânicos modernos, dos quais se destacam as cinzas, a pedra-pomes e, em menor proporção, a escória basáltica. São solos com muito boa permeabilidade, e elevado nível de matéria orgânica, (ricos em potássio,) dada a predominância de rochas basálticas, e enriquecidas em azoto, e dada também a frequência das siderações. Como consequência dessa baixa massa volúmica, os Andossolos apresentam, em geral uma elevada capacidade de retenção de água. 
 Todas as ilhas têm mais de metade da área sujeita a fraco risco de erosão, à excepção do Corvo (A reduzida dimensão desta ilha determina a inclusão de grande parte na faixa de 500 m a contar do limite da costa para o interior da ilha). A elevada capacidade de infiltração e a boa percentagem de matéria orgânica dos solos diminuem os riscos de erosão.

Já os sismos conjugados a condições meteorológicas adversas são e serão sempre a principal causa de movimentos de vertente no arquipélago açoriano. Este é que é o nosso grande problema!


Depois de uma noite e manhã com chuva torrencial o dia aos poucos foi dando lugar a abertas e o sol até espreitou. Estamos com uma situação pós-frontal. Já a partir do inicio dessa madrugada uma superfície frontal oclusa e associada a um núcleo depressionário a noroeste dos Açores trará para todas as ilhas, aguaceiros e trovoadas e o vento a soprar forte.
3 feira de novo uma melhoria e novamente um forte agravamento do estado do tempo para 4 e 5 feira.

Temperatura local: 14ºC


----------



## jonhfx (14 Mar 2010 às 21:54)

Boa Noite.
Depois de uns dias sem tempo para reportar nada, segue os dados actuais, num domingo marca pelo céu pouco nublado e vento de este que conjugados com temperaturas na casa dos 13 graus  provocaram uma sensação térmica de desconforto.
Dados de hoje:
Temperatura:
Actual: 9,6ºC
Máxima: 14,3ºC
Mínima=Actual
Humidade: 84%
Vento: 11,5 km/h Este
Pressão: 1017Hpa
Sem Chuva já à 4 Dias


----------



## Knyght (15 Mar 2010 às 09:11)

Previsão Madeira e Açores para os próximos dias.

*Madeira*
Chuva Moderada à Fraca na Zona Oeste/Este da Ilha a partir das 23h de hoje









Contudo para os Açores...
Chuva moderada a forte numa nova vaga de depressão a partir das 21h de amanhã


----------



## mcpa (15 Mar 2010 às 14:09)

Boas tardes...

Já se fazem sentir por cá os efeitos do mau tempo...O vento está pontualmente forte e o céu alterna entre o sol e completamente nublado com chuva por vezes forte! Pelo menos uma estrada de acesso à Vila franca do Campo está cortada ao transito e se continuar a chover como tem chovido acreditem que muitas mais serão cortadas, pois os terrenos estão completamente saturados!


----------



## Knyght (15 Mar 2010 às 14:25)

> *Inverno foi o mais chuvoso desde há 140 anos*
> O inverno deste ano foi o mais chuvoso de sempre, desde que há registos, no Funchal ou seja desde há 140 anos, revelou o Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia.
> 
> Os dados são relativos a Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro e indicam que "em termos locais, em algumas estações foi este inverno o mais chuvoso desde que existem registos de observações".
> ...


By DN


----------



## Hazores (15 Mar 2010 às 17:54)

boa tarde,

aqui pela ilha terceira está um dia com boas abertas o vento é que se faz sentir com alguma intensidade.


Vento forte cancela ligações nos Açores
16h27m
A SATA cancelou ligações entre sete ilhas açorianas devido aos ventos fortes nos Grupos Central e Ocidental do arquipélago, afectando cerca de 400 passageiros.

Uma fonte da companhia açoriana adiantou à Agência Lusa que foram canceladas ligações entre as ilhas Terceira, S. Jorge, Pico, Graciosa, Faial, Flores e Corvo. 

Segundo a Sata Air Açores, que assegura as ligações aéreas entre as nove ilhas, 145 passageiros de ligações das Flores, Corvo e S. Jorge, só serão reencaminhados na terça feira, enquanto que os restantes deverão seguir viagem ainda hoje, se as condições meteorológicas permitirem. 

O Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) colocou sob aviso amarelo as ilhas dos grupos Central e Ocidental dos Açores devido à intensidade do vento, que poderá atingir os 85 quilómetros por hora.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Mar 2010 às 22:39)

Boa Noite! Dia de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas! Aguaceiros.

Tmin - 13,1ºC
Tmax - 18,2ºC
Precipitação - 9,8 mm

Dados Actuais:

14,4ºC, 80% Hr, 1011,2 hpa, 0,0 mm


----------



## Knyght (16 Mar 2010 às 10:48)

Como previsto ocorreu chuva fraca na Zona Oeste da Madeira





Neste momento seguimos com períodos de céu muito nublados pelo Funchal


----------



## Sunderlandz (16 Mar 2010 às 11:46)

Knyght disse:


> Como previsto ocorreu chuva fraca na Zona Oeste da Madeira
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acho que nem deu para notar nada com essa acumulação 0,1mm!
Por aqui continua o tempo nublado, seco e demasiado calmo.

cumps


----------



## Knyght (16 Mar 2010 às 12:48)

Isso é uma média horária podia ter chuvido 5 mm em 10 minutos


----------



## vitamos (16 Mar 2010 às 13:10)

Knyght disse:


> Isso é uma média horária podia ter chuvido 5 mm em 10 minutos



Não... esse é o valor horário acumulado mesmo.


----------



## Knyght (16 Mar 2010 às 15:06)

Tens razão! Obrigado pela rectificação.

Um orvalho intenso então


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (17 Mar 2010 às 00:17)

Boas!

Por aqui noite bastante agitada com vento forte e chuva por vezes forte que teve início há pouco tempo.

Para amanhã uma ondulação frontal associada a um núcleo depressionário na zona dos Açores irá atravessar todo o arquipélago. Para 5 feira de novo uma outra ondulação frontal associada tb a uma nova depressão atingirá os Açores.

Por agora Chuva Forte soprada por vento Forte de Sul (45-65km/h) com rajadas até os 85km/h

Temperatura:

13.9º C


----------



## Hazores (17 Mar 2010 às 00:28)

boa noite 

pela zona oeste da ilha chuva desde as 20h (aproximadamente), acopanhada de vento.
a ribeira que passa ao lado da minha casa já corre e pelas previsões a chuva durará toda a noite....


----------



## Knyght (17 Mar 2010 às 06:49)

Anteve-se mais uma 5ª-feira bem chuvosa pelos Azores






Observação actual na Madeira
Funchal 17.3ºC; 1016hpa; 3.8m/s
Altitude 10.0ºC; 214º à 5.2m/s


----------



## Hazores (17 Mar 2010 às 11:55)

bom dia,

pois é Knyht, parece que a madrugada e o dia de amanhã promete aqui por estas ilhas de bruma, pois é assim que está o tempo hoje por aqui.

este inverno tem sido tão abundante em chuva que não precisa de grandes quantidades de percipitação para as ribeiras começarem a correr, isto porque os solos estão tanto saturados de àgua que qualquer precipitação, por minimo que seja esta é toda escorrida.


----------



## Knyght (17 Mar 2010 às 14:40)

Hazores disse:


> este inverno tem sido tão abundante em chuva que não precisa de grandes quantidades de percipitação para as ribeiras começarem a correr, isto porque os solos estão tanto saturados de àgua que qualquer precipitação, por minimo que seja esta é toda escorrida.



Este ano falamos a mesma língua.

Hoje pela pressão estar relativamente alta a imagem de satélite que colocava precipitação na zona da madeira e o céu esta bem escuro, mas não chegou a chover.

Estás particulares são o ouro do nosso vicio.


----------



## Rog (17 Mar 2010 às 17:52)

Boa tarde,
Céu entre o pouco e muito nublado
16ºC
84%HR
1018hpa


----------



## Rog (18 Mar 2010 às 16:20)

Boa tarde,
Céu muito nublado
18,1ºC
58%HR
1018hpa

Mais a sul, nas Canárias massa de ar quente e seco do norte de África sobe as temperaturas:






Imagem de satélite onde é visível poeira muita fina em suspensão na atmosfera a sair de África. 





Poderá ocorrer amanhã alguma precipitação na Madeira com a passagem de uma frente fria.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Mar 2010 às 22:23)

Boa noite

Dia de ceu muito nublado com chuva durante a amanhã e abertas pela tarde

Tmin - 14,7ºC
Tmax - 19,1ºC
Precipitação - 6 mm

Agora

16,1ºC, 1002,7 HPA, 91% hr


----------



## Knyght (19 Mar 2010 às 10:56)

Bom dia
Céu muito nublado e temperatura amena na cidade do Funchal contudo atendendo a aproximação de uma frente da depressão que está pelos Açores que deverá chegar em chegar 1hora a zona oeste como a imagem indica








Preve-se queda de chuva principalmente no Noroeste da Ilha da Madeira (Porto Moniz e São Vicente com perídos Moderados à Fortes.
Para a Calheta Zona Fraca  a Moderada.
Pelo Funchal a leitura do WRF indica 7.2 ao nível do Mar pelas 15h
Contudo evitado grandes quantidades devido a alta pressão que se fará sentir na zona como os modelos indicam:
Previsão das 18 Hirlam




Seguindo a CMC




GFS coloca as 15h





Possibilidade de Trovoada


----------



## Knyght (19 Mar 2010 às 14:58)

Observação Lombo da Terça


----------



## belem (19 Mar 2010 às 20:25)

Rog disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Céu muito nublado
> 18,1ºC
> 58%HR
> ...



Muito interessante essa observação.
Realmente uma estação a funcionar nas Selvagens seria muito interessante, embora não acredite que tivesse chegado aos 30ºc durante esse episódio ( digo eu).


----------



## Knyght (19 Mar 2010 às 20:34)

Funchal




Arieiro




Lombo da Terça (Oeste da Ilha)




Caniçal (Este da Ilha)




Satélite


----------



## jonhfx (19 Mar 2010 às 21:26)

Boas Noites.
Por aqui o nevoeiro é tanto que não se vê um palmo à frente da testa. 
Dados Actuais:
Temperatura: 15,3 ºC
Vento: 5 km/h Oeste
Pressão: 1018 Hpa
Humidade: 99%
Precipitação acumulada desde das 0:00: 17,2 mm


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Mar 2010 às 22:57)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu muito nublado com aguaceiros alternando com periodos de boas abertas.

Tmin - 13,2ºC
Tmax - 18,1ºC
Precipitação - 6,5 mm

Actual:

13,4ºC, 83% Hr, 1018,2 hpa, 0,0 mm


----------



## Knyght (20 Mar 2010 às 02:06)

Bom dia!
Condições meteorologicas actuais:
Funchal
18.7ºC 1014hpa 0.6m/s
Altitude
9.0ºC 279º à 14m/s


----------



## Knyght (20 Mar 2010 às 02:13)

Festival de Luz no Largo Este da Madeira





Devido a colisão entre frentes


----------



## Knyght (20 Mar 2010 às 07:07)

Seguimento Actual
Funchal 19.4ºC 1014hpa 4.1m/s
Altitude 7.0ºC 299º à 7.9m/s


----------



## Hazores (21 Mar 2010 às 23:46)

boa noite,

por aqui o mesmo e mais forte, é o mesmo que dizer chuva, nevoeiro e mais chuva....

o grupo ocidental já está em alerta amarelo devido à precipitação...

nas proximas horas está previsto muita chuva e nos proximos dias vento muito forte...


----------



## Knyght (22 Mar 2010 às 01:22)

Boa Noite
Dados Actuais
Funchal
15.9ºC 1020hpa 5.8m/s
Altitude
12.0ºC 56º à 7.2m/s


----------



## Knyght (22 Mar 2010 às 01:49)

Previsão Açores dia 22 das 12-15
Grupo Ocidental




Estar Preparado
by Hirlam (que é sem dúvida o modelo que tenho mais respeito)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Mar 2010 às 11:28)

Bom dia!

Depois de um fim de semana razoavel e sem chuva, esta está de regresso aqui á Lagoa.

Neste momento céu encoberto, neblinas e chuva moderada e continua.


----------



## Hazores (22 Mar 2010 às 12:38)

bom dia,

a chuva parece não querer dar tréguas, mais 30mm acumulados como se pode ver no climmat.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Mar 2010 às 22:10)

Boa noite!

Dia de chuva moderada a forte com céu encoberto. No entanto prevê-se uma melhoria para amanhã.

Tmin - 13,4ºC
Tmax - 15,9ºC
Precipitação - 49 mm

Actual 

14ºC, 96% Hr, 1010,9 hpa


----------



## mcpa (22 Mar 2010 às 23:04)

Boas noites!

Na Vila Franca choveu todo o santíssimo dia... as vezes bem forte!

Agora, e já no norte da ilha, a chuva parece que parou um pouco... Estão 14,3ºc e vento relativamente fraco.

De salientar e alertar que as estradas da costa sul da ilha de S. Miguel estão muito perigosas devido a inumeras derrocadas que existem desde a semana passada e que ficaram mais perigosas devido á chuva de hoje e outras que cairam hoje ao longo do dia, nomeadamente desde o Pisão-Agua de Pau até á Vila Franca, por isso todo o cuidado é pouco...

Aguardamos que S. Pedro nos dê tréguas!!!


----------



## Knyght (23 Mar 2010 às 01:43)

Boas noites
Funchal
16.6ºC 1016hpa 5.7m/s
Altitude
13ºC 284º à 2.5m/s
Previsto alguma chuva fraca entre o Funchal e Caniçal pelo amanhecer de Quarta feira 06-09h




Contudo o GFS e WRF colocam para Terça a Noite...




E o CMC não coloca mesmo nada...


----------



## Hazores (23 Mar 2010 às 10:24)

bom dia,

finalmente um dia de Sol

mas segundo as previsões, vai ser mesmo "Sol de pouca dura" porque o resto da semana está previsto chuva fraca, neblinas e nevoeiros, para sexta e sábado é esperado um novo agravamento do estado do tempo com chuva.... esperemos que tudo se modifique.

em S.Miguel continua as derrocadas junto da praia de àgua d'alto e o transito está interrompido desde ontem à noite...


----------



## AnDré (23 Mar 2010 às 10:45)

> 23 Março 2010 - 09h25
> 
> Circulação automóvel interrompida entre Ponta Delgada e Vila Franca do Campo
> 
> ...



Fonte: Correio da Manhã


----------



## Rog (23 Mar 2010 às 15:44)

Boa tarde,
Céu entre o pouco e muito nublado
16,1ºC
73%HR
1014hpa
UV 3


----------



## Sunderlandz (23 Mar 2010 às 15:44)

Boa Tarde
Sigo com céu nublado.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *21.9ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *49%*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1012 hpa*
Vento -  *fraco SSE*
Precipitação -  *00 mm*


----------



## Knyght (23 Mar 2010 às 19:25)

Previsão 4ª





O Hirlam amplifica a zona e coloca em vez de chuviscos chuva fraca em tudo o território madeirense, o WRF e GFS atrasou do final da Tarde de Hoje para chuviscos nas primeiras horas de 4ª




E o CMC nem aproxima a suave precipitação a ilha





Sendo que actualmente o panorama de satélite é o seguinte:




Aproximação de frente fria...




Contudo com a nebulosidade a deslocar-se para o continente e sem massa de ar próxima ao arquipélago.


----------



## jonhfx (23 Mar 2010 às 20:09)

Boa Noite.
Aqui já chove, 0,7 mm desde as 19h 
Vento nulo
Temperatura: 13,1 ºC
Pressão: 1012 Hpa


----------



## Knyght (23 Mar 2010 às 20:32)

jonhfx disse:


> Aqui já chove, 0,7 mm desde as 19h



Que falta o radar faz...


----------



## Hazores (23 Mar 2010 às 21:56)

boa noite,

noite muito calma hoje, as previsões apontam para chuva fraca amanhã e vento forte a muito forte.

off topic: encerramento dos trilhos pedestres nos Açores devido ao mau tempo dos últimos meses.

 Mau tempo leva ao encerramento temporário de vários trilhos pedestres 

A instabilidade climatérica que se tem verificado nas últimas semanas provocou diversos estragos em alguns dos percursos pedestres que integram a rede de trilhos classificada pelo governo dos Açores. 

Assim, a secretaria regional da Economia decidiu proceder ao encerramento temporário dos trilhos que neste momento não oferecem as condições de segurança consideradas necessárias para permitir a circulação de pessoas.

Os trilhos encerrados são os seguintes: 



Flores

PR-1-FLO Ponta Delgada/Fajã Grande

PR-2-FLO Lajedo/Fajã Grande

PR-3-FLO Miradouro das Lagoas/Poça do Bacalhau   

PRC-4-FLO Fajã de Lopo Vaz



Faial

PRC-4-FAI Caldeira 



São Jorge

PR-1-SJO Serra do Topo/Caldeira de Santo Cristo/Fajã dos Cubres

PR-3-SJO Fajã dos Vimes/Fajã de São João

PRC-5-SJO Fajã de Além 

PRC-6-SJO Norte Pequeno



Santa Maria

PR-2-SMA Pico Alto – Anjos

PR-4-SMA Santo Espírito – Maia



São Miguel

PR-7-SMI, Algarvia – Pico da Vara

PR-29-SMI, Salto do Cabrito

PRC-9-SMI, Faial da Terra – Salto do Prego

PR-13-SMI, Trilho do Lombo Gordo

PR-15-SMI, Trilho do Pico da Areia

PR-16-SMI, Trilho do Redondo

PR-23-SMI, Povoação – Pico da Vara



Devido à instabilidade climatérica já se encontram encerrados os seguintes percursos: 



São Miguel

PRC-6-SMI, Lagoa das Furnas

PR-10-SMI Lobeira – Água Retorta

PR-12-SMI, Trilho do Agrião

PRC-17-SMI, Nascentes da Rocha de Santo António

PR-22-SMI, Pico do Ferro



Terceira

O PR-2-TER, Baías da Agualva 



As ilhas do Pico e Graciosa mantêm os seus percursos em funcionamento .



Atendendo à extensão da rede de percursos várias equipas estão a desenvolver os maiores esforços no sentido de repor a normalidade, onde se verifique ser necessário, tão depressa quanto possível.

É ainda aconselhável, quando se verifiquem situações de maior instabilidade climatérica, que todos os interessados em percorrer os trilhos pedestres regionais procurem informações, quer nos postos de turismo de cada ilha, quer através da página na Internet www.trails-azores.com, bem como nos próprios trilhos.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Mar 2010 às 22:48)

Boa noite!

Hoje por cá foi um dia bom, com céu com boas abertas.

Tmin - 11,9ºC
Tmax - 17,6ºC
Precipitação - 0,2 mm

Actual:

12ºC, 75% Hr, 1017,9 hpa, 0,0 mm


----------



## jonhfx (23 Mar 2010 às 23:31)

Boa Noite.
E la rendeu 1,7 mm.
Esta nevoeiro.
Estranho é que a temperatura subiu, agora registo 14,1ºC.


----------



## Knyght (24 Mar 2010 às 13:26)

*Hazores*
Esse site está mesmo muito bom, parabéns!
Devíamos ter um igual devido as nossas levadas 

Quanto a previsão no Funchal choveu pelas 00h




E isto no Lombo da Terça





A descida da temperatura e as nuvens bloqueadas contra a montanha fizeram cair a respectiva precipitação pois a nível de satélite como anteriormente referenciado não apresentavam grande quantidade de nebulosidade.


----------



## Knyght (24 Mar 2010 às 17:31)

Chuva Moderada no Norte da Ilha nesta Madrugada


----------



## vitamos (24 Mar 2010 às 18:06)

Knyght disse:


> Chuva Moderada no Norte da Ilha nesta Madrugada



Desculpa lá, mas na própria previsão que mostraste onde é que tá essa tal chuva moderada... ? Eu vejo o intervalo inferior a 1mm... E nem sequer sobre a Madeira..


----------



## Knyght (24 Mar 2010 às 18:21)

vitamos disse:


> Desculpa lá, mas na própria previsão que mostraste onde é que tá essa tal chuva moderada... ? Eu vejo o intervalo inferior a 1mm... E nem sequer sobre a Madeira..


Bem amigo se leres a previsão de ontem a tarde irás perceber o porque, outros dos porques é ques é pela própria aproximação verificada pela imagem de satélite. Que não anda bem representa nem pelo GFS nem pelo CMC nem propriamente pelo Hirlam.

Outros dos factores e se perguntares ao Rog ele explica-te qual é o efeito da montanha e as consequências normais de uma frente minima como essa a embater na costa norte.

Mas é fracamente fácil de entender se ler o meu post ontem ao fim da tarde e constatares o que se passou no seguimento de hoje...


----------



## vitamos (24 Mar 2010 às 18:27)

Knyght disse:


> Bem amigo se leres a previsão de ontem a tarde irás perceber o porque, outros dos porques é ques é pela própria aproximação verificada pela imagem de satélite. Que não anda bem representa nem pelo GFS nem pelo CMC nem propriamente pelo Hirlam.
> 
> Outros dos factores e se perguntares ao Rog ele explica-te qual é o efeito da montanha e as consequências normais de uma frente minima como essa a embater na costa norte.
> 
> Mas é fracamente fácil de entender se ler o meu post ontem ao fim da tarde e constatares o que se passou no seguimento de hoje...



Eu li...
É curioso que afirmavas ontem que o Hirlam previa chuva fraca quando previa 5mm e hoje que não prevê nada afirmas que irá chover moderado... É isso que não entendi... e com a tua justificação menos entendi ainda.


----------



## Knyght (24 Mar 2010 às 18:46)

Ontem o Hirlam previa 5mm certo? As 6h de Hoje!
A hora de ponta foi mesmo as 2h da manhã do lado oeste da ilha sendo, aliás já havia registo de precipitação ontem. Como afirmei ontem faixa de precipitação/nebulosidade ontem no satélite não havia nada a aproximar-se da madeira.

Hoje adaptei atendendo ao registado pelo satélite em aproximação mas também porque tenho valores do WRF de 4mm para São Vicente no WindGuru Pro.
contudo dos modelos disponíveis em mapa o melhor é aquele que aponta para a passagem norte/sul do Hirlam


----------



## Rog (24 Mar 2010 às 19:57)

Boa noite,
Por aqui durante a madrugada aguaceiros num total de 10,4mm. A partir do início da manhã céu entre o pouco e muito nublado.

Foto de hoje de manhã:






Sigo com 11,8ºC
céu pouco nublado
82%HR
1015hpa


----------



## Hazores (24 Mar 2010 às 23:24)

Knyght disse:


> *Hazores*
> Esse site está mesmo muito bom, parabéns!
> Devíamos ter um igual devido as nossas levadas
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Knyght (25 Mar 2010 às 09:41)

Observações desta Noite
Santana




Lombo da Terça





Mais uma vez as comunicações com as estações meteorológicas ficaram em baixa, mas isto já é costume e não consequência do temporal...


----------



## Rog (25 Mar 2010 às 13:08)

Boa tarde,
Até ao meio da manhã aguaceiros fracos, num total de 1,7mm desde as 0h.







Neste início de tarde, o céu está entre o pouco e muito nublado.






14ºC
83%HR
1017hpa
UV 5


----------



## Hazores (25 Mar 2010 às 21:59)

boa noite

hoje tive a fazer umas contas com os dados disponiveis no climaat e verifiquei o seguinte:
na estação da Terra-chã, no período compreendido entrede 1 de janeiro de 2009 até 24 de Março de 2009, 54 dos sias não foi registado qualquer precipitação tendo acumulado 128,6 mm.
no ano de 2010, no mesmo período verificou-se que apenas 8 dias não foi registada precipitação sendo o valor acumulado *604,6 mm* 

agora cada um que tire as suas conclusões


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (26 Mar 2010 às 20:46)

Hazores disse:


> boa noite
> 
> hoje tive a fazer umas contas com os dados disponiveis no climaat e verifiquei o seguinte:
> na estação da Terra-chã, no período compreendido entrede 1 de janeiro de 2009 até 24 de Março de 2009, 54 dos sias não foi registado qualquer precipitação tendo acumulado 128,6 mm.
> ...



Verdade Hazores.
Também cheguei a essa mesma conclusão. E refira-se que na Terceira no mês de Fevereiro de 2010 foram acumulados *200,7 mm* e em São Miguel no mesmo mês *221,6 mm*. 
E por aí bem podemos afirmar com toda a certeza que em zonas mais elevadas de algumas ilhas esse valor poderá ter sido bastante superior. 

Por agora chuvisco e céu encoberto.

Chuva e vento novamente para o fim de semana.

Registo uma máxima local de 14ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Mar 2010 às 22:21)

Boa noite!

Hoje foi um dia humido e quente por aqui mas sem chuva. Céu muito nublado com algumas abertas.

Tmin - 12,8ºC
Tmax - 20,4ºC

Actual:

15,7ºC, 91% Hr, 1019,1 hpa, 0,0 mm


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (27 Mar 2010 às 14:52)

Boas!

Pela zona Oeste da ilha de São Miguel neste momento céu totalmente encoberto com Chuva por vezes Forte.

O vento está a soprar muito fresco de Sul (30-50km/h) com rajadas até os 65/70km/h

O mau tempo deve-se à passagem de uma ondulação frontal associada a uma depressão na zona dos Açores. 

Temperatura máxima local de 14:C


----------



## mcpa (27 Mar 2010 às 14:59)

Boas tardes!

Muita chuva neste momento no Norte de S. Miguel!
Pelo andar da carruagem a esta hora a estrada para a vila franca já deve estar cortada novamente...

Aquilo ali tá mesmo muito perigoso, passo por lá todos os dias e arrepio-me sempre!!!


----------



## jonhfx (29 Mar 2010 às 01:16)

Boa Noite.
Depois de um Domingo Primaveril, temperaturas a rondar 0s 20 ºC e céu limpo, eis que regressou a chuva, embora de forma fraca.
Dados Actuais:
Temperatura: 14,1ºC
Humidade: 99% (Nevoeiro) 
Vento: 8,6 km/h -Oeste
Pressão: 1018 Hpa
Precipitação: 2,2mm


----------



## Hazores (29 Mar 2010 às 10:36)

bom dia!

dia de Primavera aqui pela ilha terceira
dia com boas abertas, mas já choveu um aguaceiro logo pela manhã!

a proxima semana não está prevista chuva, segundo o GFS, o que já não acontecia à alguns meses...


----------



## Knyght (29 Mar 2010 às 18:37)

Depois de uma Madrugada com chuva fraca na cidade do Funchal hoje deu mais um lindo dia sol e primavera. O AA parece que já voltou ao sitio e voltou tudo ao normal


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Mar 2010 às 22:18)

Boa noite! 

Por cá continua o bom tempo dos ultimos dias com o céu a apresentar-se por vezes pouco nublado.

Tmin - 9ºC
Tmax - 20,2ºC

Actual

14,1ºC, 77 % Hr, 1026,7 hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (31 Mar 2010 às 23:27)

Boa noite!

Dia bom e ameno com céu apresentar por vezes boas abertas

Tmin - 10,2ºC
Tmax -19,6ºC
Actual:

14,2ºC, 75% Hr, 1026,5 hpa


----------

